# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Fake boardgame tile

## lepracauno

Hello everyone!
I tried to start working in the boardgame tiles market so I made this map.
Do you have some suggestion?
Thanks!

----------

